# happiness



## little_birdie (Jan 5, 2005)

I didn't know where to post this, so if anyone wants to move it, feel free to do so, I just thought goal setting might be the closest title to this. 

I just had this moment of realization just now. It just struck me, I want to be happy. Of course, you would think, you just realized that? But until now I would not want just happiness, but things that would make me happy, like money, friends, good grades, and whatever...but today I just realized that I want happiness. Not just inner peace, but that outer excitement that makes you feel as if your belly's going to burst. I just want that feeling. It doesn't have to last long, 15 minutes of feeling like that would be enough. I don't even want it to last forever, I want it to stay suspended in a moment, on which I can always look back and have even the smallest recolection of what true happiness felt like.


----------



## immaculata (Apr 7, 2005)

The best way to get that feeling is to work really hard at doing something good for someone else! Its a good goal, because none of those things in themselves make you happy, I know it sound twee but happiness really comes from liking yourself not from things.


----------

